# Smoke Cheese



## roller (Oct 24, 2012)

My first smoked cheese is now a little over a month old. The cheddar and the colby I feel needs a little more age on it. The Gouda is perfect best cheese I have ever eaten...













Cheese 003.JPG



__ roller
__ Oct 24, 2012


















Cheese 007.JPG



__ roller
__ Oct 24, 2012


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 24, 2012)

Looking good!!!


----------



## jp61 (Oct 24, 2012)

They look real good Roller! I'll have to try some Gouda next time...


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks Good :drool


----------



## venture (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats, Roller!

Weather here is turning cooler now.  Gotta get some cheese on sale!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks good. Love smoked cheese!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 31, 2012)

Very nice  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






seems like anytime I do the Gouda it turns out great, I was going to try some horshradish hot wasabi chees next time - bring on the ice cream


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 31, 2012)

Craig, try some Jarlsburg . If you like Gouda and Swiss , you'll love the Jarlsburg


----------



## roller (Nov 12, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Craig, try some Jarlsburg . If you like Gouda and Swiss , you'll love the Jarlsburg


The Jarlsburg will be the next cheese that I dig out of my arsonal and try its just about ready...


----------

